# Home made grit guard design



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I posted this in the "detailing on a budget" thread yesterday and got a very positive response, so thought I would put it in a seperate thread so maybe a few others see it and try it themselves if they wish 

I made my own grit guards for free using things I had lying around. I used some plastic pipe, plastic mesh and some zipties. I cut the pipe into lots of 2.5" high cylinders, placed them all in the bucket so they fitted tightly, and then ziptied the mesh to them to hold it all together.

I honestly think my design works better than the proper grit guards. Even if I try to swirl the water around very very vigorously, the water at the base of the cylinders does not swirl at all, and any water movement in the bucket stops within a second or two due to the resistance the tubes and mesh create.

Here is a picture:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice one :thumb:

I've already got grit gaurds but if I need more then that's a handy idea.

Thanks for sharing

Chris


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

That is a great home made mini project, keep an eye on the metal in the zip-ties doesn't get rusty over time in water, assuming they are using metal. 

ps - I like the graduated scale bucket too. :wave:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

tidy job,can i ask where did you get the bucket?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I noticed it yesterday and licked both ideas 
Was that costly as when I look around to make my own the cost to make is marginally less than to buy one


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice mate might need to try that myself !


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

farley2708 said:


> tidy job,can i ask where did you get the bucket?


It looks very similar to the "Wilko's" home wine brewing buckets. :thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> keep an eye on the metal in the zip-ties doesn't get rusty over time in water, assuming they are using metal.


I used plastic zip ties (They are yellow, you can just about see them in the picture), I made sure everything used was plastic to avoid any kind of corrosion etc :thumb:



farley2708 said:


> tidy job,can i ask where did you get the bucket?


It is the BAL Mixing Bucket from Topps Tiles:
http://www.toppstiles.co.uk/tprod8762/BAL-Mixing-Bucket.html










£3.99 for a very sturdy translucent bucket with a metal handle. It holds about 22 litres when full to the brim (Scale on the bucket goes up to about 16 litres). They are made for mixing grout, so very hard wearing and will last a long time. It also seems to have ridges around the rim for you to put a lid onto the bucket, but mine didn't com with a lid.

Order it online for pickup from your local store, as they sometimes sell them for a bit more instore.

They come with the BAL branding on the bucket and other scales for mixing grout ratios etc. I simply used some sand paper and it all came off easily, I just left the litres volume scales on the bucket.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice one!

:thumb:

Makes the others look 'pale' in comparison....! (oh dear  )

Think I will give this a go. Might get away with just the tubes, no mesh??

Good effort


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Cracking idea


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

Great idea... So how did you cut the mesh into the same diameter as the bucket? 

And the zipties did you insert them through the pipes before hand and then pulled them up through the mesh and tied them? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

The pipes alone are snug enough in the bucket that they will not fall out when the bucket is upside down.

I used an old garden sieve for the mesh. And just cut down the mesh to fit the diameter of the bucket.

I found the mesh would sometimes drop out when the bucket is tipped upside down to empty the water, so I a used zip ties in a couple places. The zip tie goes through 2 of the pipes and up through the mesh, holding the down. They are yellow in the picture, you should be able to see how I did it from the picture if my explanation doesnt quite make sense!

Asda sell a garden sieve for £1.00 that you could cut the plastic mesh out of (Or use it turned upside down if it fits your bucket base, then just cut the tubing lengths to match the depth of the sieve). Free click & Collect from your local store. (But it does not mention the diameter):

http://direct.asda.com/ASDA-Plastic-Gardening-Sieve/001677263,default,pd.html












> Was that costly as when I look around to make my own the cost to make is marginally less than to buy one


I already had the pipe and garden sieve in my shed not being used, so didnt cost me anything apart from an hour cutting the pieces. But I imagine you can buy any cheap plastic tubing from B&Q/Screwfix for very cheap, plus the above £1 garden sieve.


----------



## Jonnio (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks good, I do get fed up of pouring my buckets out and having to shove my hand in to hold them in place!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like a great design.. It probably does work better than the Grit Guards


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Perfect - been looking for a while for something like this - Thanks for sharing


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Will have to make one soon! Can't justify the prices of these grit guards


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

whats the diameter of the bottom of these bal buckets please, anyone?


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

He bal bucket base is 27.5cm internal diameter, 28.0cm external diameter


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

sitalchauhan said:


> I honestly think my design works better than the proper grit guards.


But this is *not* *your* design though....is it :speechles.

This same idea was posted on DW a couple of years ago, can't remember by who....I even made one myself :thumb: .

Great, cheap and easy design that works well :thumb:....but* your *design...I think not .


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

trv8 said:


> But this is *not* *your* design though....is it :speechles.
> 
> This same idea was posted on DW a couple of years ago, can't remember by who....I even made one myself :thumb: .
> 
> Great, cheap and easy design that works well :thumb:....but* your *design...I think not .


Honestly have not seen any other threads or posts, I thought of this design myself without seeing any other forum posts or any other similar designs! I made these over a year ago and had posted about my grit guard design in previous posts on the forums, but only made this dedicated thread a lot later. Not denying there could be a total coincidence where somebody else came up with a similar idea, but I have never seen or heard of it before. Do you have a link to their thread?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thinking about it...maybe I shouldn't have said 'a couple of years ago'....more like 'a good few years ago'  (time flies).

Was when I first joined DW 20007/08 is when I seen the thread and made one.....his pipes were cut a little longer than yours and they were all glued together.....but more or less the same thing :thumb: 

I've still got it, just been in my garage raiding the cupboards...hence the late reply .

Think I'll see what else I can find in the garage tomorrow morning :lol:.


----------



## dazmac b35 (Apr 4, 2013)

my try that myself great idea mate

daz


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

trv8 said:


> Thinking about it...maybe I shouldn't have said 'a couple of years ago'....more like 'a good few years ago'  (time flies).
> 
> Was when I first joined DW 20007/08 is when I seen the thread and made one.....his pipes were cut a little longer than yours and they were all glued together.....but more or less the same thing :thumb:
> 
> ...


I think Harley is the guy you're thinking of.
Is this the thread you're talking about?:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60894
It's hard to compare the two ideas as Harley's pictures have timed out.

OP, I gotta say I like your design, and even if it does turn out to be similar to Harley's, it's just a case of great minds thinking alike!:thumb:


----------

